# insoles...am i weird?



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hello peoples of the party,

I have always rode boots with no heat mold and stock insoles with no real issue aside from sizing. As I've gotten into the right sized boots over the last couple of years and read more, I keep seeing just about everyone saying aftermarket soles are a must and make all the difference.

I figured I'd try things out and see if they could make an already fine situation better. I find them unbearable. Tried shred soles and super feet but both just destroyed my arches (im medium flat footed) and jammed up my toes with the extra material. went back to my stock K2 maysis insoles (nothing special at all) and it feels great again.

Anyone else have similar issues? I'm calling this a blessing as it costs less but it seems weird. I know everyone has different feet but i have yet to see anyone saying insoles are no bueno.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

*Yes... you are weird.*

On the other hand my buddy is similar to you. He tried a couple different insoles and went back to the stock insoles, said they are much more comfortable.

But... yes, you are weird.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

I used to put custom insoles in my stock boots years ago to solve severe foot pain, and it worked. But as soon as I moved to aftermarket moldable liners, the opposite happened. The custom insoles became super painful and cramped my feet/arches, even if I had molded the boots with them. So I tried an old pair of stock Burton insoles I had laying around. It did the trick for me. Best fit, comfort and performance I have ever had.


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

What ever you need to do to keep your feet comfortable... do it. It's the most overlooked and critical part of a good day riding. 

Superfeet rip. I mold mine. Then after about a season they need a refresh so I pick up superfeet.... then a new set of superfeet every year until I get new boots. 

I've done crazy stuff over the year to make boots comfortable. Including completely chopping off the big toe portion of a liner. 

So do you man. Everyone's foot is different. 



On that note though... I tried Giro's cycling liners and really liked them. They've got silver thread in them so they don't get funky and they come with 4 different levels of arch support. Good for a guy like me with huge arches and a guy like you with low arches. 

SN Footbed X-Static Kit Shoe Accessory


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

You sound pretty lucky to me, took me 3 boots, few insoles, j bars, wedges and all types of foam shit to get my feet comfy


----------



## OneManArmy (Nov 11, 2017)

16gkid said:


> You sound pretty lucky to me, took me 3 boots, few insoles, j bars, wedges and all types of foam shit to get my feet comfy


True that. I have major issues with it myself. 

I have 2 pairs of brand new $400 boots in my closet that I wore for a couple hours and then put back int he box. I'm currently on Burton Ion's that I'm having issues with. Fortunately I picked up the team only liner when I had my Imperials. I was going to refresh those with a new liner then the lace channel blew out on my in Utah. So it was just sitting there. Through that in and it helped. 

I'm actually kicking around trying the NOW bindings to see if that will help. Or going with the Union Ultra since it's got that vibraim cush in it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

SO is equally weird. Flatish hobbits feet which never make any issues as long as the boot is wide enough. No molding, no insoles, no J bars..., he's happy with off the shelf boots. I hate him.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

neni said:


> SO is equally weird. Flatish hobbits feet which never make any issues as long as the boot is wide enough. No molding, no insoles, no J bars..., he's happy with off the shelf boots. I hate him.


yup..sounds kinda like me. I have relatively small hands and feet (5'11, ~190 lbs, size 9 boot) and they aren't even all that wide...just sorta flat. no complaints here!


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

No big deal. Just do what feels good for you.

I find stock ThirtyTwo footbeds pretty awesome. I have a regular medium arch and skinny feet. But I put good pressure on the ball of my feet.

K2 footbeds are a bit too harsh for me (not enough cushion); but other than that I've found that almost all insoles work for me. So I mostly just look for cushion.

In summary: just do what feels comfortable. Including your boot size


----------

